# acer H233H HDMI Audio Issue



## edswarnok (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey All,

I recently decided to hook up my xbox 360 to my computer monitor since i currently have no tv, and won't, for at least a couple more months (just moved away from home for college, in my own apt., somewhat poor, etc...). I used an hdmi cable to hook my xbox up to my acer h233h monitor. Everything looks fine, and the audio works, but there is one major problem. The sound is annoyingly loud, and I would'nt really mind, but my room mate and neighbors do not enjoy the sound of gun fire and explosions at midnight :/. There are two touch buttons on the front; they are arrows, and when pressed a menu saying "Volume" comes up. Even when I press the "<" arrow and turn the sound down to 0, the sound remains very loud. Up until I hooked my xbox up through hdmi, I didn't even know my monitor had built in speakers (the manual says nothing about them). Is there any way I can control the sound on this monitor, I really miss playing nhl 10 and forza .

Thanks


----------

